# Spring time Ski gloves



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good pair of warmer weather gloves?  I'm soaking through my current ones.

Rich


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 20, 2005)

Mitts with removeable liner gloves are a good approach. My particular ones are Swany Toasters which have a side zipper along the index finger for some extra ventilation, as well as allowing access when you need some dexterity but don't want to remove the mitt. I guess you could put a chemical warmer in there as well but I have never had the need. Sadly, I haven't found a source for more of this model but there may be similar designs out there.


----------



## teachski (Mar 20, 2005)

I skied in a pair of EMS fleece gloves with leather palms yesterday and they were more than warm enough.  They stayed dry...but i didn't fall either.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 20, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> I skied in a pair of EMS fleece gloves with leather palms yesterday and they were more than warm enough.  They stayed dry...but i didn't fall either.



I have had a apair of the EMS fleece gloves with the leather palms for several years.  My hands stay dry all day...however I don't like to wear them below 45°...

I wear Grandoe 3-in-1 glove (Glove Component System) and when my hands begine to sweat, I pull the liner out and wear the shell before switrching to the EMS Gloves...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 20, 2005)

when it's really warm, i wear a pair of Mountain Wear glove liners.  they are just enough to keep the digits warm between the wind while skiing and if i touch the snow.  i also wear these while skinning up in the BC if it's warm enough.  i wouldn't recommend this for anything below 50 degrees or so.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2005)

I wear last year's version of *this EMS glove* in the spring.  I think they may have changed the material a little this year, but the they're still about the same.  Actually I use these gloves more than anything else.  They're too cold for me on most winter ski days, but are very versatile in general for doing things outside.  The tight fit and grippy palms and fingers are great.  I used them so much for work at the ski area that the grippy stuff actually started wearing off.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 22, 2005)

Try a fleece with Windstoper membrane in it.
Works well in temps of 25 F and up.
Fleece keeps you warm, the membrane cuts down on the wind chill.

You may want to try anything with Hytrel membrane as well. It's a Dupont membrane, quite breathable and it generally costs much less than Windstoper products since th latter is a Gore product (as in Gortex). You pay premium for the brand.

I saw Hytrel microflece gloves in Campmore (http://www.campmor.com) catalog for about $ 17.


----------

